# Pearl & Friends



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

So I finally got the gumption to take some pics of Pearl & her little friends, all dressed up in their decalgirl skins.

Here's Pearl with her Garden at Giverny skin & ToL cover (and one of the Nouveau Princess screensavers I picked up here):










And here's Pearl in one of my favorite reading spots, all propped up & ready for me to have a bite to eat (but I need a little bigger easel for my ToL cover):










And here are Pearl's little friends, they were jealous of her skin & wanted to have their own (they're so demanding!) - iPod, Asus 1000HA netbook & Palm Treo:


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

thank you so much for posting.  They all look so happy now in their new spring attire.
deb


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice pics. Every thing looks very good.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Very, Very nice!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Pearl and friends look great, thanks for posting!


----------



## raccemup (Feb 19, 2009)

You're killing me!  I was trying to refrain from ordering a matching Pink Tranquility skin for my Acer Aspire One Netbook.  It's useless to try to resist!  Useless!!!!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

WOW! Fancy Fancy!!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Meemo said:


> So I finally got the gumption to take some pics of Pearl & her little friends, all dressed up in their decalgirl skins.
> 
> Here's Pearl with her Garden at Giverny skin & ToL cover (and one of the Nouveau Princess screensavers I picked up here):


Dang, you like your DecalGirl!  What other skins you gonna get? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Kind said:


> Dang, you like your DecalGirl!  What other skins you gonna get? Thanks for sharing.


I don't know what came over me - I ordered the skin for the Kindle, and next thing I knew I was ordering the others. 
Actually, I just picked up a Kindle skin on ebay - it was a custom skin someone had bought for a K1 but she ended up getting a K2. Very similar colors to one I'd been torn about when I got mine, just happens to say "Tree of Life" across the bottom & that's the cover I have, and it was a good price. Hopefully I won't be disappointed when I get it.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Great pics! Love the skins!


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Very clean, cool


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

I love the skin on the laptop.


----------

